# Sublimation on Nylon Mesh Jersey???



## SewingMatters (Jan 23, 2008)

I have tried to search the forum for this but haven't found an answer. Anyone sublimated on nylon mesh? What were your results? 
Any tips? I have a customer with a rush job of course. When they came by they ask for Vinyl, which is what I planned then noticed the side they wanted printed was nylon and I don't have the correct vinyl in stock. So, I though possibly I could do the job by sublimation. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you attempt to dye sub the nylon mesh? I ran into the same problem where I have nylon mesh jerseys, and I would like to dye sub, if I can.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

If you have a sample shirt, test it. Some have problems with shirt melting. Test at 400 degrees...med. pressure...45-55 seconds. If you have problems with shirt at 400 degrees, back your temp. down to 385 degrees...45-55 sec....med. pressure.


----------



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

If I can get the shirt to not melt, will the image hold up or would it be like cotton and just wash off? I don't have any sample shirts, but I would get some if there was a chance of it working.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

The image will hold...just like poly. I would suggest starting around 365°F and go lower if your inks will allow.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

The image should last the life of the garment.


----------



## jotsuki (Apr 23, 2009)

Nylon will take the dispersed dyes used in most sublimation ink. But it does depend o nthe type of nylon. Nylon 6,6 will typically work.

There are dyes formulated for nylon and have different color performance. So you might want to check with your suppliers.

Lastly, the primary problem for nylon will be the colorfastness in wash. If you wash the product with a poly garment, there could be some transfer. Test to be sure.


----------



## engraver68 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just had some one ask about a back pack and searched the forum and came here. 
So do you think it will work with sawgrass inks. Typing this made me think I'll have to get a sample from my customer and try. Because the bag maybe poly  no tag was inside. Is there a poly material that is kind of thick.
Found this on Gooole
Polyester vs Nylon -- The Fabric Info Guide! - Sherdog Mixed Martial Arts Forums

 I'll have to get a sample and wash test. Has any one tried this yet?
Thanks
Marshall
Good quistions. Love the forum.


----------



## BigPappy (Jun 16, 2010)

I am using JPSS on a 100% Nylon Jersey with pigment ink from Cobra Ink, I am hoping it will work.


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

With Nylon, you have to test it as there are many types. Some work great, even better than poly, while others are poor. I have noticed a huge difference in Nylon depending on what inks you use as well. Some inks will yield a much deeper black (which will extend your color gamut) than others. Time and temperature will make a big difference as well. I've worked a lot with Nylon products as I've build profiles for my clients.


----------

